# Crown Moulding Paint Peeling



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow. That's terrible. A painter will be along shortly to help you.


----------



## BraniksPainting (Jan 20, 2012)

ryanb4614 said:


> Hello. I have been working on remodeling the bathroom. It is near to complete. The crown moulding has been up since October but is rapidly starting to peel all over the place. I used Latex Olympic Paint. The crown moulding was the material that is suppose to be water proof and has the fake wood trim covering on it. I used the same paint on the wainscoting. The drywall is used moister proof drywall with enamel bathroom grade paint. I want to redo the crown moulding. I am not happy with the results of the corners and plus its peeling, not sure if its the crown moulding material causing it to peel or the paint. The wainscoting is not peeling at all. I am also putting new trim up around the window. It is wood that has the white covering. The wainscoting is pvc/plastic.
> 
> So is it safe to use the latex paint on the trim around the window? Or should I buy enamel paint for the trim and the new crown moulding. The crown moulding I will be buying will be the wood that you see at lowes with the "pre-primed/ready to paint". See pictures, its terrible!!
> 
> ...


If the crown moulding you installed has the smooth pvc wrap over it it's basically wrapped in plastic. Plastic is extremely difficult to paint if you don't prep it right. At this point what you need to do is figure out if it's worth ripping that stuff down and installing new or trying to repair what you have. If you are going to repair what you have, it obviously needs scraped.
I would wipe the crown moulding down with a wax and grease remover (it's stinky stuff). Then I would use an all purpose primer such as 1-2-3 or Sherwin Williams PrepRite Bonding Primer. Then apply your finish coat. The wainscoating may be a little more forgiving. If it is the same stuff I used in my bathroom, I painted right over it and it's been two years with no problems.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Ryan, that looks like a combination of moisture and bonding failure. A fan minimizes the damage that moisture can do, it doesn't eliminate it. I would take a piece of 100, maybe even 80, and give it a good sanding. Wipe it well with a damp rag to remove any soapy residue. (you might see the paper grit getting clogged with residue, resembling waxy buildup). Then apply a bonding primer like Zinsser 123 (for the synthetic surface), then apply two coats of a satin (that's what it appears to be now) from a regular paint store, BM, SW, etc. Olympic may not quality enough for that environment and is allowing steam to penetrate. That is steam damage. 
Is the wainscot and crown made of the same material?


----------



## ryanb4614 (Jul 27, 2011)

The wainscoting is plastic/pvc moister proof and water proof. The crown molding is suppose to also be moister and water proof. I am not sure what the crown molding is made out of. Its like a hard foam material. and then the put a laminate covering over it with fake wood grain. I used the Bullseye primer before painting this material.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, you covered the bonding primer issue. That type of failure is definitely from moisture penetration. I would bump up the quality of the finish, prep it right and repaint. I don't think the Olympic held up for you.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd remove it and toss it. Use real wood next time, prime with Zinzeer 123 and Use enamel paint.
Not likly your going to get paint to stay stuck to that material.


----------

